# who loves really shy/awkward guys or girls?



## nothing to fear

i do! whenever i meet a guy who has some awkward movements, like walking while staring at the ground or fumbling with his hands, and he doesn't make eye contact or says "um" a lot, i suddenly find him so much more attractive than the really loud, overly confident types. :mushy Mmm..

it is very unfortunete though because i am much less likely to be with someone who is like that since they tend not to be very assertive, and since i am very passive, i would either never find out if he has feelngs for me, or the relationship just wouldn't work out.  i hope i can be more assertive because i sure get big crushes on shy/cute guys like that.

anyone else the same? anyone the complete opposite in terms of preferance?


----------



## holtby43

I do, I find it very attractive!


----------



## nubly

i have no preferance although i find it easier to communicate with shy women


----------



## HangNail

yeah, shy people tend to be less intimidating than loud outgoing people...at least to me anyways :stu


----------



## shyvr6

I can talk to shy people, but I'm more drawn to people who are outgoing and don't take themselves seriously. Probably cause I don't feel intimidated by them.


----------



## sean88

I could care less.


----------



## roswell

i do, they're freaking adorable. but it makes it just that much harder to approach them/converse with them. provided i have a link into this person's world (i.e. mutual friend, have class together) i will sometimes try to get to know her, but it's never gone well.

i would prefer to be with a girl who's very "shy" like me, but that's not to say i couldn't be happy with someone more outgoing. i wouldn't discriminate against a person just for being socially competent. :b

in the past, i have clicked with a few girls who are more outgoing than shy, but are still a bit awkward around people at times. this is nice because they are people i felt that i could still talk to about sa and they would understand (even though none of these relationships made it far enough :|). i wouldn't need a supershy girl to be happy, but they would have to understand about what it's like to be anxious, etc. at least a little bit.


----------



## CoconutHolder

Quiet people are better in bed!

ha ha, didn't you ever hear that? :b


----------



## mserychic

Depends on the person :yes


----------



## markx

I think if you're shy it's much easier to be around someone who's the same way inclined. I found a really nice girl on Match.com who stood out from the crowd because she described herself as "quite shy"... a match made in heaven! :banana Unfortunately it turned out that she's only shy, not shy and desperate. ops


----------



## vicente

I like outgoing confident girls

not that it matters cuz no one likes me back.


----------



## Mc Borg

I do.


----------



## ANCIENT

i doesn't matter to me.



CoconutHolder said:


> Quiet people are better in bed!


so true.


----------



## trey

I prefer outgoing confident people. Not cocky confident, but I wouldn't want to feel like somebody's lifeline, or like I'm having to comfort or babysit them all the time.

I enjoy people who are quirky and goofy... the ones who aren't afraid of looking foolish at times (without being lame), and who don't take themselves all too seriously. But at the same time they aren't doing it for attention, it's just who they are. Those types of people are generally from the outgoing crowd.

To be totally honest I find shy people kindof annoying, which is very strange considering *I am* shy, heh. However, why I likely feel that way is because I don't get close to people. You have to do that in order to get to know the shy person's _real_ self.


----------



## nubly

ancient master said:


> i doesn't matter to me.
> 
> 
> 
> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quiet people are better in bed!
> 
> 
> 
> so true.
Click to expand...

im a firm believe of the old adage, "sex is like pizza. even when its bad its still good"


----------



## TheGecko

I do ops


----------



## LonelyEnigma

I definitely like shy girls. The great thing about a shy girl is that we could engage in shy activities together. I think it would be great to have a girlfriend who dislike parties, large social gatherings, dances, clubs, etc. Of courser, not all shy girls are nice though. I only like shy girls who are also nice….and I love shy girls who are nice and beautiful.


----------



## LonelyEnigma

nothing_to_fear said:


> i do! whenever i meet a guy who has some awkward movements, like walking while staring at the ground or fumbling with his hands, and he doesn't make eye contact or says "um" a lot, i suddenly find him so much more attractive than the really loud, overly confident types. :mushy Mmm..
> 
> it is very unfortunete though because i am much less likely to be with someone who is like that since they tend not to be very assertive, and since i am very passive, i would either never find out if he has feelngs for me, or the relationship just wouldn't work out.


Yes, it's almost impossible for two shy hearts to meet and become well-acquainted. :sigh


----------



## nothing to fear

there is this guy at work who seems shy and kind of awkward. whenever he walks by me he stares at the floor and fumbles with his hands. he is also very cute by the way and i kind of daydream about him during work because i'm lonely and pathetic like that. ops it was pretty awkward today actually since we were the only people in the office but we didn't speak to each other once. we did make eye contact though. :mushy


----------



## eagleheart

I DO! :clap :nw :hide


----------



## slyfox

Raises hand


----------



## LarryM

I would need someone who would take the leed. Otherwise I would still just stay home.


----------



## JTenn

MEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!

Unfortunately, I don't meet very many of them, or if they are, they never show it. I wanna know soooooo bad where i can meet them...but there is this one awkward guy at school who tucks his shirt in and is really small. I wanna talk to him sooooooooo bad!!!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

I voted no.The personalities i find most attractive are confident, outgoing and considerate of other people.

But this doesn't mean loud, babbling, shallow morons who can't be alone for a second.Most of those people are not really confident, people who are really confident are also able to deal with shy people.

I don't cope well with people who are not socially competent and where I have to be the one taking the initiative all the time.Hehe, if i met myself i wouldn't know what to do.


----------



## Ken_Noddy

nothing_to_fear said:


> there is this guy at work who seems shy and kind of awkward. whenever he walks by me he stares at the floor and fumbles with his hands. he is also very cute by the way and i kind of daydream about him during work because i'm lonely and pathetic like that. ops it was pretty awkward today actually since we were the only people in the office but we didn't speak to each other once. we did make eye contact though. :mushy


That sounds like my idea of heaven, what I wouldn't give for a shy girl to like me.

I absolutely adore shy girls, it doesn't matter what they look like as long as they are shy.


----------

